# 2013 F10 Coding



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PittX52011 said:


> I am new to F10, want to get some coding done on MY 13 F10, I am in southeast, whom should I contact. (Atlanta / Knoxville, TN area).
> Thanks for the help. I am clueless in this regard.


I would open a new post requesting coding help in Atlanta / Knoxville, TN area.


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know know on the 5x Flash, but did you try HU_NBT / 3003 TELEFON_TELEMATIK_ONLINE / INBAND_RINGING = aktiv for the phone ringtone?


That did it.. Thanks!


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anybody on this thread have automatic high beams on their 2013? Just wanting to get some values to compare to my 2013 M5. My car did not come with it but I've since enabled it and also ordered the appropriate steering wheel stalk buttons. Before I fully complete the retrofit I want to make sure the coding is accurate.


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> Does anybody on this thread have automatic high beams on their 2013? Just wanting to get some values to compare to my 2013 M5. My car did not come with it but I've since enabled it and also ordered the appropriate steering wheel stalk buttons. Before I fully complete the retrofit I want to make sure the coding is accurate.


Unfortunately mine didn't come with that feature.. I'd like to enable it though if you want to share the codes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jdco said:


> Unfortunately mine didn't come with that feature.. I'd like to enable it though if you want to share the codes


Read this thread:

*Coding High Beam Assistant*:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=644297&highlight=high+beam


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I remember that thread. I have a bunch of posts in there. I'm specifically after 2013 models, since the KAFAS module changed. Just want to make sure I have the default coding right.

It does work, but only if the headlights cycle or I have them off before I start the car. I bought the appropriate steering wheel control stalk to retrofit but want to make sure the coding is correct before I retrofit it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> I remember that thread. I have a bunch of posts in there. I'm specifically after 2013 models, since the KAFAS module changed. Just want to make sure I have the default coding right.
> 
> It does work, but only if the headlights cycle or I have them off before I start the car. I bought the appropriate steering wheel control stalk to retrofit but want to make sure the coding is correct before I retrofit it.


Yes, I know you know that thread, and what you are seeking now. I posted it for jdco's benefit though as he asked for the HBA coding.


----------



## jdco (Jul 24, 2009)

Thx again Shawn


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, I know you know that thread, and what you are seeking now. I posted it for jdco's benefit though as he asked for the HBA coding.


My bad. Thought you quoted me.


----------



## Pin0 (May 26, 2015)

Has anyone been able to program the front foglights to be active together with the DayRunningLights. So it does not force the front headlights to become active as well.


----------

